# Odyssea Lights from Aquatraders..



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been seeing alot of people ask about these lights. I figured since i have two of them id post some photos and show you what they are all about. 
The Photos are of my 24inch Odyssea Light 4 T5ho bulb kit. Costed me 64.90 shipped. It comes with all 4 bulbs also comes with 4 night time blue led bulbs. two easily detachable ballasts and Light fixture. total is 96 watts at 6000k each. Also has a handy plastic cover so water cant splash on the bulbs. 
This is just the bottom side the business end if you will. 








This is the Sticker on the side of the Light fixture saying all sorts of important stuff LOL.








this is the sticker on the side of the ballasts









these are the bulbs it comes with 








this photo is showing that they do light up... since ive been seeing alot of they are prolly junk ideas LOL








These are one of 4 blue leds on the kit








this is the only part i dislike.. the ballasts I wish the on off button was some place easier to get to... but alas thats just my opinion the on off button are on the ballasts 








this is the back side to show how pretty it is


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

this is with the blue led lights on in my 65G tall breeder tank








here is with the regular lights on. 









so i hope this answers any questions.. or atleast shows you they are not junk. this light is several months old and im kinda rough on things so you can see its kinda scratched here n there Hope this helps!


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

O sheesus that's bright! I hope mine looks that nice, it's a LED one. And it's coming in the mail TODAY!!! Ahhh so excited!


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

thats actually with Just the Odyssea light on i have another stip light that i also turn on lol looks like this when its all on.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

i most likely dont need that many lights but i like the way it looks. I have 146 Watts all together.. I think i need to get a good defuser for my Co2 tho.. I should have alot better growth from my plants.. right now i have it in an air stone under my substrate hoping that it would chop it up a bit.. i donno. im actually planning on buying another odyssea light that actually fits that tank. Only reason i have that was was for my 30 that i took down. im prolly going to buy this one Odyssea T5 Aquarium Lighting 
then who knows.. I like the really bright look LOL. my electric bill however disagree's


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

and as i look over my photos im thinking i need a camera as well.. my cell phone just doesnt cut it LOL


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Light looks okay. Not surprised to see there are not individual reflectors for each bulb. It seems the norm for lower cost light fixtures. Not knocking them, my FNI lights on my two small tanks are the same. May be the only thing that is keeping you from growing an algae farm. What size tank is it? Looks like it is too much light - without having CO2.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

I have Co2, 3x bottle diy. Its a 65g tank. 36 long 25 tall.. no algae at all. at the moment my tank is low on plants.. Usually the top is solid with water lettuce however i sent some out took some to my parents sold some locally.. i tried to clean out all but like 4 plants to see how long it takes to grow back. been watching the water to make sure my levels stay in tact... but it was time for a clean out..


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

this is what the top of my tank Usually looks like 









Im guessing thats whats keeping my algae farm from growing


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

now some of those are in my tank Thanks again! Hopefully soon mine looks like that!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, that would definitely block out a lot of light.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

My tank is normally a bit dark.. I like the abundance of floating lettuce ... it makes the tank look wild i guess. with the roots hanging down 6 to 8 inches all over the guppy fry LOVE it.. they do let alot of light through but the above picture id say when my tank is filled its only half that bright.


----------

